
Police officers circumvent Waze by providing misinformation - kposehn
http://www.autoblog.com/2015/02/06/police-officers-fight-waze-misinformation/
======
chrisbennet
Compare the data against other Wazers reports. If certain Wazer keeps
reporting cops that no other Wazers report...

------
tantalor
This is plain fraud.

